# Attaching tubes with bb's



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi all

I have seen some people attaching tubes to their slingshot by putting a bb inside the tube to increase the external diameter of the tube. How do you put the bb in the tube? Do you just ram it in? Do you warm the tubes?

Cheers,

Alex.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

If you can press it in with your fingers, it's not tight enough and bad things will happen. I use a pair of long-nosed pliers, jam the tips into the tube and then open them wide enough to get a 1/4" ball into the tube. Push it in by at least its own diameter and then pull the pliers out.

You have to keep an eye on the ball ends and pay attention to whether they move or stay put when shooting. Movement is obviously not a good sign.


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

ash said:


> If you can press it in with your fingers, it's not tight enough and bad things will happen. I use a pair of long-nosed pliers, jam the tips into the tube and then open them wide enough to get a 1/4" ball into the tube. Push it in by at least its own diameter and then pull the pliers out.
> 
> You have to keep an eye on the ball ends and pay attention to whether they move or stay put when shooting. Movement is obviously not a good sign.


Cheers dude

I saw on catapults.co that you can use a 6mm plastic bb, would this be safe?


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I suppose it would as long as it fits good and tight.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Alexdermietzel97 said:


> I saw on catapults.co that you can use a 6mm plastic bb, would this be safe?


if the plastic (air soft) b.b. works for you (fits in the tube), go for it. less wear on the tube end being that its not a steel ball, for one, no possibility of rust forming.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...just jam it in...


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

just use some forceps to widen the tube and stuff the ball in.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

You could consider using a little rubbing alcohol to make the ball bearing slip in easier. Just wait several hours before using the slingshot so that it is completely dried out.

Tom


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I would suggest that after the bb is in you tie the end of the tube with a bit of string helps remove any chance of the ball coming out. A little alcohol helps the bb slide in just give it plenty of time to dry.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Instead of BB's or plastic gems I have started using a short 1/4 inch piece of the same tube your using and insert it in the end of the tube. After I insert it I roll it on the table with the heal of my hand so it will relax and expand as far as it wants to then it is there to stay.


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone

Just for a test I put a 6mm bb in some spare barnett bands I had. I stretched the bands out (safely) about 50 times and the bb didn't budge. So once it has been tied off with some string or maybe a thin strip of tbg, it should be fine.

Cheers for your help everyone.

At Christmas I will be trying this green dub dub 5080.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ball-in-tube can be a very safe attachment method, provided you follow above mentioned instructions.

HOWEVER make sure you DO NOT use copper or copper coated bbs for this.
Copper and latex do not get along together. The copper will chemically 'burn' the latex and cause it to fail prematurely.


----------

